
Down the Memory Hole: NYT Erases CIA’s Efforts to Overthrow Syria’s Government - cinquemb
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/09/21/down-memory-hole-nyt-erases-cias-efforts-overthrow-syrias-government
======
allworknoplay
Alternate is also up at common dreams:
[http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/09/21/down-memory-
hol...](http://www.commondreams.org/views/2015/09/21/down-memory-hole-nyt-
erases-cias-efforts-overthrow-syrias-government)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from [http://fair.org/home/down-the-memory-
hole-nyt-erases-cias-ef...](http://fair.org/home/down-the-memory-hole-nyt-
erases-cias-efforts-to-overthrow-syrias-government/), which stopped
responding. Thanks.

------
theVirginian
I seem to be getting a 503, is there a mirror anywhere?

~~~
pentestercrab
Sure, here you go [1].

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20150921054800id_/http://fair.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150921054800id_/http://fair.org/home/down-
the-memory-hole-nyt-erases-cias-efforts-to-overthrow-syrias-government/)

------
anigbrowl
503 :(

~~~
pentestercrab
Here's a mirror for you [1].

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20150921054800id_/http://fair.org...](http://web.archive.org/web/20150921054800id_/http://fair.org/home/down-
the-memory-hole-nyt-erases-cias-efforts-to-overthrow-syrias-government/)

